# Hydraulics with accumulators ????



## Latino_Spartacus (Mar 31, 2011)

im thinking of adding acumulators to my pumps but im curious to know how smooth of a ride is it compared to a ride with only bags on it or is there no difference???????please let me know dont want to spend money if i dont need too...thanks


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Accumulators smooth out the ride a ton. If you're running coils, the accumulators act like a shock but also lessen the spring rate. So not only with the ride be as stiff, but it will also smooth out. If you wanted to you could also run a slow down before them to shut them off if you wanted your stiff spring back at times.
I offer an accumulator that is easier to charge than most. I can precharge them for you, but if for some reason you wanted to adjust the charge you would be able to. All you need is someone with a nitrogen setup. A lot of tire shops now have them. I sell them for $100 a piece. I have the fittings you will need to plumb them in as well.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Latino_Spartacus said:


> im thinking of adding acumulators to my pumps but im curious to know how smooth of a ride is it compared to a ride with only bags on it or is there no difference???????please let me know dont want to spend money if i dont need too...thanks


What tre5 said. Accumulators are what the hydro game been missing. good option for cars that sit low (no shocks, very little coil) that usually would ride like a water log. Turns that ride completely out to better than stock. I only got accumulators in the back (you can't hop with them!) and it still even helps catch the front when it gets to moving around dippin too much.. I don't see why most hoppers don't run em to the rear? They make it so the rear doesnt jump around when the front comes down hopping which adds hella inches if you're a person w/ that problem.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

You can run them in the front of a hopper... just plumb a slow down on them so you can shut them off when you want to hop.


----------



## Latino_Spartacus (Mar 31, 2011)

ok so accumulators are like these in this site? http://www.coolcars.org/cce/accumulator.htm im new to this and quite dont understand what you all talkin about so if you could break it down a lil more for me to know if its worth having or not?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

They're definately worth having. They completely make the car ride smoother. I've got them on the rear of a regal and they even help smooth out the bumpiness from the front. My girl has them on front and rear of her buick and it rides like a stock suspension. It's like night and day with them, i wouldn't ride without at least 2 for the rear.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

heres a video that i made.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB9qv94wqw8&feature=related


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I just had a CCE 2 pump, 4 battery with accumulators system installed. My car rides like absolute shit. Is it true that they need to be broken in before the ride smooths out??? All I hear is about how nice they ride but what does it take to get there?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The cylinders usually will need a couple miles on them to "break in".


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright thanks!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

dude Chris  cant belive i just wrote the same thing on the LB board this mornin. Im bonez btw...


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL dude...........I'm beginning to wonder about these accus man.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i had some in my 64...they worked great..covered wagon vs cadillac difference!


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Red...did they work great right away or did it take a while?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

440sled said:


> Red...did they work great right away or did it take a while?


you should notice a difference right away. have the ones you have been charged?


----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

i was told accum were for small set ups like 6-8 batts 2 pumps. well i have a 78coupe with 10batts 3 pumps will accum work for my ride?..


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

cilo78 said:


> i was told accum were for small set ups like 6-8 batts 2 pumps. well i have a 78coupe with 10batts 3 pumps will accum work for my ride?..


Accums work for any ride.
You can change the effect of them at will with a knob


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

binky79 said:


> you should notice a difference right away. have the ones you have been charged?


They came with my kit from CCE. 2 pumps, 4 batteries. CCE told me that they come pre-charged at 350psi and I shouldnt have any issues. I'm a newb at this so I'm also hearing from a good source(dogbone)that seals in the new cylinders need a few miles on them. Might be just a waiting game.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone ever run accums right at the cylinder fitting? t'd off there? 

they are so ugly to me, i have 4 sitting in my garage and wouldnt mind puttin 2 on the back, but no way am i gonna run em on the pumps


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can Anyone Post Pics Of Set Ups With The Accumaltors ?


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's some pics of my set up....There's nothing wrong with putting the accumulators right at the pumps. I've seen them right off the cylinders on pick ups in the bed of the truck. It does look kinda funky.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

to me its really ugly, and if i put em on the cylinders i will not see em, they will be behind beauty panels


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> Can Anyone Post Pics Of Set Ups With The Accumaltors ?


In this setup you can see them under the manifolds








Remote mounted them and made a mount for all four on this one








Remote mounted them off bulkheads in this one








Tee'd off the dump with 45 degree fittings on this one








Tee'd off the tops of the manifolds on this one









Is that enough?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

440sled said:


> They came with my kit from CCE. 2 pumps, 4 batteries. CCE told me that they come pre-charged at 350psi and I shouldnt have any issues. I'm a newb at this so I'm also hearing from a good source(dogbone)that seals in the new cylinders need a few miles on them. Might be just a waiting game.


You would still notice a difference when installing them. Its like shock or no shock. Without them you have no fluid travel when locked up like riding on a rock. With them you know have a bladder that absorbs the fluid travel when you hit a bump. If you don't notice I would say they are charged to much or not installed correctly


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> heres a video that i made.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB9qv94wqw8&feature=related






uffin:


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I've seen this video.....My ride isnt that squishy yet, but it has smoothed out some. I do have some travel in the front suspension now. The rear still a little stiff and might be over charged. I'm giving the seals some miles since it's not a daily.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

touchdowntodd said:


> anyone ever run accums right at the cylinder fitting? t'd off there?
> 
> they are so ugly to me, i have 4 sitting in my garage and wouldnt mind puttin 2 on the back, but no way am i gonna run em on the pumps


You can install them anywhere on the pressure side between cylinder and pump.


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

where can i buy this i hate when i driving my car and is so damn bumpy and is it hard to install?


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Is there aelectronic valve that will close when the switch is hit so the valve that is ina normally on position cuts off and reacts just like a system withoutaccumulators. Does that make sense? I had them on my old Cadillac because itwas like riding a ship lost at sea, what a difference.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

fleetwood88 said:


> where can i buy this i hate when i driving my car and is so damn bumpy and is it hard to install?


Try CCE , Hydrohaulics etc, etc.....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

You can buy them at any hydro shop, and theyre easy as fuck to install. You can put them anywhere in parallel of your dump to cilinder lines.
As for the shut offs you can use manual or electric ones, the electric ones can be found either normally open or normally close. Normally open is recomended thou. 
You wire'em separate from your switchbox n just fick'em before clownin 
I have manual ball valves, as theyre on a daily and i want less chances of shit goin wrong, and a manual valve will never get stuck.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> where can i buy this i hate when i driving my car and is so damn bumpy and is it hard to install?


Find an old bad Citroen CX/BX (most are bad)or something and snatch them. It works great, I have citroen accumelators back on my fleetwood! Cheap too, if you go to the junk yard!:biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> where can i buy this i hate when i driving my car and is so damn bumpy and is it hard to install?


http://www.dicesuspensioncomponents.com/store#ecwid:category=2507839&mode=product&product=12451060


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I love accumulators! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

touchdowntodd said:


> anyone ever run accums right at the cylinder fitting? t'd off there?
> 
> they are so ugly to me, i have 4 sitting in my garage and wouldnt mind puttin 2 on the back, but no way am i gonna run em on the pumps





1SEXY80 said:


> Can Anyone Post Pics Of Set Ups With The Accumaltors ?










The hidin off the rear cylinders..


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

vipera said:


> Find an old bad Citroen CX/BX (most are bad)or something and snatch them. It works great, I have citroen accumelators back on my fleetwood! Cheap too, if you go to the junk yard!:biggrin:


What size are they? I always heard citroen accus were the smaller type and not great for a lowrider.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Those rides got to be super light.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Just did a sled and only added them to the front.. Awesome ride...and it's a heavy ass car...I do have coils in it aswell, but used the accum, to help assist the ride


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

intrestin set up with the bottom feed. What kind of accum is that? Other than piston i mean, and is that stout bracket yours or part of it?


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> What size are they? I always heard citroen accus were the smaller type and not great for a lowrider.


 I can measure the diameter of mine when I get to the garage, but they works great in my car and it's not so easy (fleetwodd from -83, with 10 batteries in the trunk)


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I see, i think the most probable answer is that whoever that info came from he/they gave for granted they werent any good just cause they were in a ''Shitroen'' 
Good to know anyway, another thing to add to the junkyard list of stuff to look for.
If you can measure'em it will be great still.

On the same note, not too long ago while doin a google search i found a tech article on how to change an accumulator on a ''later'' model Bimmer. Now, i didnt read it through as i was lookin for somethin else but i checkt the pics an ive seen they were linked to a cilinder near the spindle????what modern Bimmer has factory hydros? And what are they for? Active suspension? Those were the right size too


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw that too....Must be some sort of pressurized or self adjusting suspension system. They obviously go bad after a long while and thats where I'm going to go for my accumualtor testing, a German Auto Mechanic.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

touchdowntodd said:


> to me its really ugly, and if i put em on the cylinders i will not see em, they will be behind beauty panels


Ive seen them On the cylinder before


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> What size are they? I always heard citroen accus were the smaller type and not great for a lowrider.


About 4 inches in diameter, and the original pressure is 75 bar. They've been in my car and worked well since 2002 I think.


The green balls on the sides:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> intrestin set up with the bottom feed. What kind of accum is that? Other than piston i mean, and is that stout bracket yours or part of it?


They are our 2'' cylinder style accum. We offer them, nitrogen chargable, or both nitrogen and internal spring loaded...

The bracket was something Ron just fabed up real quick... We can offer these as an upgraded option... The Accums start at 95.00 each and can be chromed as well...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

vipera said:


> About 4 inches in diameter, and the original pressure is 75 bar. They've been in my car and worked well since 2002 I think.
> 
> 
> The green balls on the sides:
> View attachment 526042


Theyre about an inch bigger than the Parkers i have, so maybe they have diffrent specs.
75bar is frekkin high pressure, normally it would make the car ride like a skateboard. Did you adjust the pressure on them at all?
If you didnt they might really have a diffrent size diafraghm. Again, intresting shizzit.

Cool use of red wire btw. Thought about doin it too. Red for pos. and black for neg. Makes for a diffent look.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> They are our 2'' cylinder style accum. We offer them, nitrogen chargable, or both nitrogen and internal spring loaded...
> 
> The bracket was something Ron just fabed up real quick... We can offer these as an upgraded option... The Accums start at 95.00 each and can be chromed as well...


 I like how you say ''just'' and ''fabbed up real quick'' lol, granted you have a full shop and i have a garage with just a few tools, but that is a nice ass bracket an i doubt i could make it without losing 2 weeks on it.

Anyway, ass kissin aside  what do you say about runnin accus with coils? How much diffrence do they make? I ask cause i set up the car with coils while the orig. plan was cyls. and accus. alone.
I do understand the physics of accumulators and rams used togheter, and itseems that ''on paper'' coils arent needed. Althou ''on paper'' and ''in real life'' dont always match.
And thanx.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Theyre about an inch bigger than the Parkers i have, so maybe they have diffrent specs.
> 75bar is frekkin high pressure, normally it would make the car ride like a skateboard. Did you adjust the pressure on them at all?
> If you didnt they might really have a diffrent size diafraghm. Again, intresting shizzit.
> 
> Cool use of red wire btw. Thought about doin it too. Red for pos. and black for neg. Makes for a diffent look.


I do not know, they were in the car when i get it.


Ye it is actually good to use colors to distinguish between positive and negative.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

My car rides really well now with the Integral Accumulators from CCE. Brand new set up and once the cylinder seals break it, your good to go.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> They are our 2'' cylinder style accum. We offer them, nitrogen chargable, or both nitrogen and internal spring loaded...
> 
> The bracket was something Ron just fabed up real quick... We can offer these as an upgraded option... The Accums start at 95.00 each and can be chromed as well...


what do they run for chrome? i like this style better then the ball they look like oil coolers


----------



## hydroandy (Jan 14, 2004)

440sled said:


> They came with my kit from CCE. 2 pumps, 4 batteries. CCE told me that they come pre-charged at 350psi and I shouldnt have any issues. I'm a newb at this so I'm also hearing from a good source(dogbone)that seals in the new cylinders need a few miles on them. Might be just a waiting game.


350 psi is quite a low nitrogen pre-charge. There are many variables ie. cylinder diameter etc but most cars ive tested required around 1200 psi to lift the car. This basically means that the load on the diaphram in the accumulator is probably too great and you are over coming the nitrogen charge. This would be why you are not getting a noticable benefit from your accumulators. Have someone charge them to 800 psi and see what happens. They are not one size fits all and would require some tuning


----------

